# AC-30 any use in a motorcycle?



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

its a pretty damn big motor.... if you can fit it, you'll probably run into problems fitting enough batteries in there.... but if the bike is large enough, like a cruiser or large displacement motorcycle, you might be able to do it.


----------



## aktill (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks Travis...about what I thought (wasn't sure how much weight something like an older Goldwing could deal with).

I seemed to remember that the OCC Siemens bike used a big ADC motor, but had no idea if that was out of the norm.

Basically just not sure if I should try to sell the motor, or keep it around. More thought required...thanks again.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

the ADC they used was a 6.7", that AC30 is what, a 8" motor? larger?

IMHO, might be a little big for a 600-800cc bike, but if you can fit it.... then do it!


----------



## kek_63 (Apr 20, 2008)

Find yourself an old Harley servicar or a Goldwing that someone made into a trike. If you gear down before the final drive, (belt or chain) you could make a real tire-shredder!

Keith


----------



## aktill (Jun 18, 2008)

frodus said:


> the ADC they used was a 6.7", that AC30 is what, a 8" motor? larger?
> 
> IMHO, might be a little big for a 600-800cc bike, but if you can fit it.... then do it!



Went back and checked out of curiosity, and the ADC guys on the show said it was one of these:

Advanced DC 203-06-4001 Motor, 72-120VDC, 8" diam., 21.7 HP continuous

So I guess there's precedent for an 8" motor.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

oh, somewhere else i saw 6.7", forget where, sorry about that!


----------



## belair (May 24, 2010)

*I think it would make a nice Wing*

Or BMW. The minimum voltage on the controller is 72V I think. Lithium obviously best. 6 12v AGMs could be used but range very compromised.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

That should be pretty killer in a bike. I'm using the AC31 in my Fiero, which I think is the same motor as the AC30 but with a higher voltage controller. It's about 80lbs.


----------



## kek_63 (Apr 20, 2008)

80lbs isn't all that bad in a large cruiser or trike (little motor in my chopper is almost 50lb), but you may need a jack-shaft on a chain drive, or you could have 50lbs hanging off to the side.

Many of the big cruisers are shaft-drive though so you could center the motor with your primary reduction (belt or chain). Get the right bike and you could still have a "trunk full of batteries" just like your initial project.

Keith


----------



## belair (May 24, 2010)

Nice BMW 1100RT with a shaft drive that should be excellent. Room for 4 batteries up front and 1 each in saddlebags. 400-500lbs for batteries and motor/controller not bad.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/BMW-...be15fQQitemZ190407500127QQptZUSQ5fmotorcycles


----------



## ZX-E (Aug 31, 2009)

I spent a lot of time trying to fit an Impulse 8 in a 900cc Ninja and ended up not using it. I think the AC-30 is about the same size and length... About 14 inches right? 

You could probably work something out with a chopper just because it doesn't matter if the motor interferes with fairings. Otherwise you'll have to use an intermediate shaft or a 90 degree motor setup to keep the motor from sticking out the side of the frame a good five inches plus. Good luck .


----------

